# Audi A6/VW 1999 2.8 Fuel injector wiring schematic



## Realization (Jan 3, 2007)

Codes detected Diagnostic computer: P1300 = low fuel sporadic, Random/multiply misfire P0300, P0301, P0302, P0303
After further analysis of the above codes a Mechanic has detected that the voltage input to the fuel injectors (1, 2, 3) are too low. Does anybody have a wiring schematic of the harness wires going to the fuelinjectors? 
DMV told me that I MUST get the car re-inspected before Tuesday 1/23
Please help


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Audi A6/VW 1999 2.8 Fuel injector wiring schematic (Realization)*

this is off All Data's web site. Hope it helps...

Fuel injectors, checking 
WARNING!
Fire hazard! Do not smoke, work near heaters or open flame, or have anything nearby that could ignite fuel. The fuel system is under pressure. Before opening, cover connections with a rag, and open carefully to release pressure. 
Activating fuel injectors via output Diagnostic Test Mode (DTM).Refer to "Scan Tool Testing/Output Diagnostic Test Mode (DTM) (Function 03)" See: Computers and Control Systems\Testing and Inspection 
Required special tools and test equipment 

VAG 1598/22 test box 
Multimeter US 1119 (Fluke 83 or equivalent) 
VAG 1527B LED voltage tester 
VW 1594 connector test kit 
Wiring diagram
Test requirements 

Fuse for fuel injectors OK 
Engine speed (RPM) sensor OK 
Fuel pump relay OK
Checking signal from ECM 

Disconnect harness connector from cylinder 1 fuel injector. 
Connect VAG 1527B LED voltage tester between connector terminals (to ECM), using adapter cables from VW 1594 connector test kit. 
Disconnect harness connectors from fuel injectors for cylinders 2-6. 
Crank starter briefly to check voltage supply for cylinder 1 fuel injector.
LED must flicker.

Repeat test for fuel injectors for cylinders 2-6.
If LED does not flicker:

Switch ignition off. 
Connect VAG 1598/22 test box to ECM harness connector.Refer to "Scan Tool Testing/Scan Tool Connecting and Initial Checks/Connecting VAG 1598/22 Test Box" See: Computers and Control Systems\Testing and Inspection 
Check wiring for open circuits between ECM/test box and fuel injector harness connectors: 
Cyl. 1 fuel injector terminal 2 to ECM/test box socket 73 
Cyl. 2 fuel injector terminal 2 to ECM/test box socket 80 
Cyl. 3 fuel injector terminal 2 to ECM/test box socket 58 
Cyl. 4 fuel injector terminal 2 to ECM/test box socket 65 
Cyl. 5 fuel injector terminal 2 to ECM/test box socket 72 
Cyl. 6 fuel injector terminal 2 to ECM/test box socket 79 
Specified value: max. 1.5 Ohms 
Check wiring for open circuit between fuel injector connector terminal 1 and relay panel, according to wiring diagram. Specified value: max. 15 Ohms 
Check wiring for short circuits between wires and connector terminals. Specified value: Infinity Ohms 
Fuel injector resistance, checking 

Check resistance of individual fuel injectors. Specified value: 13.5-15.5 Ohms 
If resistance is NOT OK:

Replace affected fuel injector.


----------

